# Help! Not sure about new 8.9 HDX



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I was anxiously awaiting my Fire HDX. It arrived yesterday and I'm not sure about it. It is definitely lighter which is a plus. Maybe a little zippier but not that different. I upgraded mainly to have cellular capability and the camera although that isn't essential. 

Issue 1 is the case situation. I like the Amazon one for the HD. I bought 2 to try for the HDX because I didn't like the origami one that Amazon released.  Wake/sleep didn't work with case #1 and swiping from the left was difficult with this one. #2 was the Poetic which seems better but puts camera on the right side. Some thins aren't rotating.

Other things I am not sure about but might be settings:
Type doesn't seem to have as much contrast.
Color seems more washed out than the HD
I don't like the placement of the on/off button and volume

Maybe some/all can be corrected with settings, a different cover (Amazon one?) And just getting used to some of the differences. Any advice/suggestions?

I could exchange it for the 4g HD model or keep it or just stick with my HD and look at a different tablet (original iPad mini or ) to get with cellular service.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I really didn't like the looks of the origami case when they first came out, but I ordered it anyway.  It's still a little strange looking, but I really like how it works.

Maybe you'd like it more than you think?


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

That might help Lthough I just missed using the latest 40% off for this so would wait for another sale and to be sure I am keeping it.  I'm sure I would get used to the fold lines on the cover and maybe not hate it if it worked but wish Amazon would have another option. I could probably get used to the controls being on the back although find that awkward. At least they moved the charging port and got that right. 

I adjusted the text size but still smaller and not as dark. I can only find a way to adjust the brightness and that isn't working.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just got my HDX 8.9 two days ago and have not bought a cover yet.  It fits perfectly in a sleeve I already had (Borsa Bella), so I'm going to wait until something I like comes out.  I was having some doubts about my new toy yesterday, because I had to go through 3rd party app store to get apps I already had on my HD (such as youtube that Amazon doesn't have) and almost forgot how I did this on my HD 7.  But I did put some of them on through 1MobileMarket.

I have a Marware black leather cover on my HD7, but they have not come out with any HDX 8.9 covers yet.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I noticed many of my apps not available but I'm sure eventually they would be available. 

I was so excited to get this but not loving it.  The only thing I like is that it is lighter to hold.  For the cost I think I should love it. I am reaching for my old one because the text is darker and bigger.  When I upgraded from the original to the HD i loved it right away except for the charging port on the side.


----------

